# Houston Winter Open 2014



## IamWEB (Sep 15, 2013)

Finally, it's official! Kick off 2014 with the Houston Winter Open 2014, which will take place on January 4, 2014 in Cypress, Texas, USA. Check out the Houston Winter Open 2014 website for more information and registration: http://www.cubingusa.com/houstonwinteropen2014/

WCA Page: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=HoustonWinterOpen2014

Location: Cypress United Methodist Church
13403 Cypress N. Houston Rd
Cypress, Texas 77429

Organizer: Shonathon Collins :tu
Delegate: Shelley Chang

Events:


Spoiler



2x2x2 Speedsolve
3x3x3 Speedsolve
4x4x4 Speedsolve
3x3x3 One-Handed
3x3x3 Blindfolded
Pyraminx

*Tentative Event Possiblities
4x4 round 2/ Finals
Pyraminx Round 2/ Finals


----------



## cannon4747 (Sep 15, 2013)

HECK YES! I'll be there for sure! time to get practicing!


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 16, 2013)

Registration has opened. Practice!


----------



## Lazer (Sep 20, 2013)

This is the first opportunity I'll have to go to a competition. I am looking for some advice. I CAN solve a 4x4 but not quite fast enough for the cutoff time. I can also do 3x3 BLD but am not very accurate or fast. Would you recommend just participating in the 3x3 speed solve, and watching the other events and waiting until next time to do those events, or hop in and try them even if I don't do very well? Looking forward to meeting some other speed cubers!


----------



## Ninja Storm (Sep 20, 2013)

Lazer said:


> This is the first opportunity I'll have to go to a competition. I am looking for some advice. I CAN solve a 4x4 but not quite fast enough for the cutoff time. I can also do 3x3 BLD but am not very accurate or fast. Would you recommend just participating in the 3x3 speed solve, and watching the other events and waiting until next time to do those events, or hop in and try them even if I don't do very well? Looking forward to meeting some other speed cubers!



You have three months; I would try as hard as possible now, because you can probably get under the cutoff times by then


----------



## cannon4747 (Sep 20, 2013)

Lazer said:


> This is the first opportunity I'll have to go to a competition. I am looking for some advice. I CAN solve a 4x4 but not quite fast enough for the cutoff time. I can also do 3x3 BLD but am not very accurate or fast. Would you recommend just participating in the 3x3 speed solve, and watching the other events and waiting until next time to do those events, or hop in and try them even if I don't do very well? Looking forward to meeting some other speed cubers!



Even if you don't make the cutoff times for any of the events, competitions can be fun even just as like a massive cube meet.


----------



## Neimster (Oct 17, 2013)

I just registered. Hopefully we'll have even more fun than last year!


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Oct 17, 2013)

I am trying to see if my school can bring back dorm students from Out of State to participate in this competition

(SOOOO MANY INTERNATIONAL STUDENTS )


----------



## DavidCip86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I think I'm going, it'll be my first comp


----------



## yoshinator (Nov 25, 2013)

I am maybe going to this (yay my parents are willing to travel). What is the likelihood of 4x4 round 2?


----------



## yoshinator (Nov 27, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> I am maybe going to this (yay my parents are willing to travel). What is the likelihood of 4x4 round 2?



Uh... bump?


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Nov 28, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> Uh... bump?



It depends on time. It is a tentative event. If there is a good gap and a certain amount of people that can compete (25% rule) then it would happen!


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 28, 2013)

I may be attending.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Nov 28, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> I may be attending.



WOW! THE LEADER OF THE NUB CLUB! 

Are you going to do 2x2 BLD again?


----------



## yoshinator (Nov 29, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> I may be attending.



Awesome!


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 29, 2013)

I plan on doing 2x2 BLD at every comp now haha.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Dec 27, 2013)

Since the competition is in a couple of days, I'll go ahead and post my goals.

2x2 - Sub 7 Average, sub 4 single. 
3x3 - Sub 20 Average, sub 17 single.
4x4 - Make cutoff, sub 1:10 single
Pyraminx - Sub 18 average, sub 15 single.
3x3 OH - Sub 50 Average, Sub 40 Single.
Skewb* - Sub 25 average, Sub 20 single.

*Tentative event


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 27, 2013)

Congratulations in advance to the first Skewb NAR and USA NR holder!

But the real question remains: who will take the title--Shon Collins or Walker Welch?


----------



## Ninja Storm (Dec 27, 2013)

I'll be there _until_ the 4th. Oh well


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Dec 27, 2013)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Congratulations in advance to the first Skewb NAR and USA NR holder!
> 
> But the real question remains: who will take the title--Shon Collins or Walker Welch?



Overall, I think | Ranzha




Ninja Storm said:


> I'll be there _until_ the 4th. Oh well



That sucks, Keaton! Hopefully you can come next time



Anyone want to have a skewb gun war?


----------



## yoshinator (Dec 27, 2013)

Here are my goals:

2x2: Sub-2.4 average
3x3: Sub-9 average, sub-7.5 single
4x4: Sub-34 average, sub-30 single


----------



## cuboy63 (Dec 27, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> Here are my goals:
> 
> 2x2: *Sub-2.4 average*
> 3x3: *Sub-9 average*, sub-7.5 single
> 4x4: Sub-34 average, sub-30 single



NR hungry


----------



## yoshinator (Dec 27, 2013)

cuboy63 said:


> NR hungry



If I do get them, I'll only have them until your next comp... you're getting too fast.


----------



## Rexmax2 (Dec 28, 2013)

I may be able to make this.... I am new to the forum but not new to speed cubing and will hopefully be able to come.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 28, 2013)

Goals:

2x2: WR so I never have to hear about how we need a "legit" WR
3x3: Ehhh, I just got a new 3x3 and if it's good by Houston then I'll hope for sub 9.5
4x4: Ehhhh. 40-42 I need to clean and practice.


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 28, 2013)

strakerak said:


> Overall, I think | Ranzha



I will not have the first Skewb NAR/USA NR.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Dec 28, 2013)

Rexmax2 said:


> I may be able to make this.... I am new to the forum but not new to speed cubing and will hopefully be able to come.



If you plan to compete, you can't. Registration is forever closed. Sorry!




Rubiks560 said:


> Goals:
> 
> 2x2: WR so I never have to hear about how we need a "legit" WR
> 3x3: Ehhh, I just got a new 3x3 and if it's good by Houston then I'll hope for sub 9.5
> 4x4: Ehhhh. 40-42 I need to clean and practice.




I think the WR was legit and that the second solve was just a mistake. As viewers would say, don't screw up this time.


----------



## yoshinator (Dec 28, 2013)

strakerak said:


> If you plan to compete, you can't. Registration is forever closed. Sorry!



He can still register at the door (unless US comps are different from Canadian ones and worlds...)


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Dec 28, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> He can still register at the door (unless US comps are different from Canadian ones and worlds...)




Shonathon closed the registration at 65 competitors.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Dec 28, 2013)

Rexmax2 said:


> I may be able to make this.... I am new to the forum but not new to speed cubing and will hopefully be able to come.



If you are really interested, you can go to the competition site and email the organizer about availability. 
Otherwise yes there is a competitor limit.


----------



## Mikel (Dec 28, 2013)

Well, ****, now that Mo3 for 3x3 BLD is going to be recognized I will have to try for one now. That will be my goal for this competition.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Dec 28, 2013)

Goals:

3x3: Sub-13 Average/Sub-10 Single
4x4: Sub-50 Average/Sub-45 Single
2x2: Sub-4 Average/Lol I am not going to beat my single
OH: No way I am beating my average/Hopefully get a sub-20 single
BLD: Don't care 
Pyraminx: SR Average and Single
Skewb: NAR or WR


----------



## JackJ (Dec 28, 2013)

What do you average on skewb Walker?


----------



## Rexmax2 (Dec 31, 2013)

It says registration is closed does that mean I cannot come?


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Dec 31, 2013)

Rexmax2 said:


> It says registration is closed does that mean I cannot come?



On the website:
"PLEASE BE AWARE THAT IF YOU SHOW UP AT THE DOOR THE DAY OF TO SIGN UP THAT YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO DO SO. THE COMPETITOR LIMIT HAS BEEN SHUT OFF AT 65."

sorry :/


----------



## yoshinator (Jan 2, 2014)

Past customs in Vancouver airport. See you guys in Houston!


----------



## Lazer (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm going to be driving there the morning of the competition. Since I'm only registered for the 4x4 and 3x3 I'll be arriving hopefully shortly before lunch. I notice on the schedule that there is a registration and rules segment. What am I going to be missing that is crucial information that I should know?


----------



## Artic (Jan 3, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> Past customs in Vancouver airport. See you guys in Houston!



I'm rooting for you to win 3x3 and 4x4!


----------



## Mikel (Jan 3, 2014)

OMG there is no snow here, this place is wanderful.


----------



## yoshinator (Jan 3, 2014)

So what's going on with a meet up today? Can slime body please update me?


----------



## Neimster (Jan 3, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> So what's going on with a meet up today? Can slime body please update me?



I don't know of any plans, but I might be interested in joining. We're driving down from Dallas this afternoon.


----------



## kcl (Jan 3, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> So what's going on with a meet up today? Can slime body please update me?



Who is slime body? Surely you mean Chris XD


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 4, 2014)

1.78, 1.44, DNF, DNF, 2.54


----------



## scottishcuber (Jan 4, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> 1.78, 1.44, DNF, DNF, 2.54



Ouch sorry. What happened?


----------



## kcl (Jan 4, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> 1.78, 1.44, DNF, DNF, 2.54


----------



## JackJ (Jan 4, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> 1.78, 1.44, DNF, DNF, 2.54



Tough. Still have 3x3 and skewb to look forward to!


----------



## kcl (Jan 4, 2014)

JackJ said:


> Tough. Still have 3x3 and skewb to look forward to!



But he doesn't have a skewb and if he does well in 3x3 I'm gonna cry


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 4, 2014)

Wall Licker is pretty fast, that single is gonna stay for a while if sarah doesnt beat it 

But she probably will xD

EDIT: What happened? Is it those stupid July 2012 timers? x(

EDIT2: gj anthony 2.47 2x2 average! 4x4 results being entered... wr pls


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 4, 2014)

As Jacob says himself, "Worth the double post."

36.30 NR ao5, 30.63 NR single from Jacob Hutnyk. Same digits, just shuffled around xD


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 4, 2014)

This is what my times should have been (roughly) 1.78, 1.44, 1.8, 1.3x, 1.7x


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 4, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> This is what my times should have been (roughly) 1.78, 1.44, 1.8, 1.3x, 1.7x



WHHHHAAAAT

Was it the timers or lockups or what? This sucks 

Upload pree


----------



## AmazingCuber (Jan 4, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> As Jacob says himself, "Worth the double post."
> 
> 36.30 NR ao5, 30.63 NR single from Jacob Hutnyk. Same digits, just shuffled around xD



Wow, congrats Jacob! 
The digits thing: lol

@ Chris poor you! What happened?


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 4, 2014)

Congratulations Jacob? Considering the times he posts in the accomplishment thread, and the fact he's over 7 seconds from the WR.... anti-congratulations. 

Congratulations Walker though


----------



## AmazingCuber (Jan 4, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Congratulations Jacob? Considering the times he posts in the accomplishment thread, and the fact he's over 7 seconds from the WR.... anti-congratulations.
> 
> Congratulations Walker though



Well, _at least_ he got the NR . . .


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 4, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Congratulations Jacob? Considering the times he posts in the accomplishment thread, and the fact he's over 7 seconds from the WR.... anti-congratulations.
> 
> Congratulations Walker though



Well maybe he's still happy about it...


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 4, 2014)

Walker Welch 4.63 Skewb Single WR






Filmed by Benjamin Przybocki (rybaby's brother*)


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 5, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> WHHHHAAAAT
> 
> Was it the timers or lockups or what? This sucks
> 
> Upload pree



I messed up moves in the alg. It's pathetic


----------



## yoshinator (Jan 5, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Congratulations Jacob? Considering the times he posts in the accomplishment thread, and the fact he's over 7 seconds from the WR.... anti-congratulations.
> 
> Congratulations Walker though



When Chris showed this post to me I said "thank god somebody understands me" 

<3



Rubiks560 said:


> I messed up moves in the alg. It's pathetic



+1

---------------------------------------------------

So, I failed everything. My best times of the day:

7.93 and 7.97 3x3 single, 10.02 avg
30.63 4x4 PP single, fail 36.30 avg
20.08 OH avg
4.50 pyra single

all on cam ofc


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 5, 2014)

Well, very fun comp.

2x2: Sigh...honestly could have been a 1.5 WR average. But I messed up. This was my first legitimate mess up. Wasn't nervous at all. Just honestly messed up. Don't even know what I did wrong.
Fun fact: On my second DNF it took me *at least* 30 seconds to realize it was a DNF. The swapped pieces were in the back and I couldn't see it. My face was priceless. 

3x3: I didn't really do good. Finals was alright. Winning is cool. But My 4th solve 8.38+2 really pissed me off. Seeing as my next solve was another 8.38 >.>

4x4: UGGGGGHHHH. 40.xx, 38,xx, 52,xx, 37,xx, 46.xx. The 46 popped close to the end -_-.

BLD: Got a MO3 so that was cool.

I don't remember much else. Didn't do great in anything really. Very fun comp and it was fun hanging out with everyone. Especially Kenneth


----------



## Mikel (Jan 5, 2014)

DYK...

I got 2nd in skewb with a 10.67 average.  That is my overall PB avg of 5, too. I usually average 14-15??
I also got a 3x3 BLD mean of 1:11-1:12. Now I never have to worry about getting one again??
#YEAROFTHEWALKER2014 ??


----------



## yoshinator (Jan 5, 2014)

DYK...

Chrissy boy is a nub?
Staraek (spelling) is pretty nice IRL, and asked me to sign his 4x4?
Signing a 4x4 is freakin hard?
Chris sucks at 2x2?
I, and the rest of the 2x2 podium gave Chris a special shoutout for making this (being us all making podium) possible?
I failed last round of 3x3?
I suck at every event?
I had an 8 move+4 tips pyra solve, 4.50?
I suck at pyra?
#yearofwalker?
Walker is seriously really good at skewb?
Skewb and 2x2 are wastes of time?
I suck at 4x4?
My 4x4 is actually really good?
PLL parity 30 with fail PLL?
Mountain dew failed me when I needed it most (dammit Hays!)?

I'll think of more later... Fun comp


----------



## sa11297 (Jan 5, 2014)

DYK

anthony and I had the same exact time and solution on a 2x2 solve (3.03)
I got 3 3.72s in a row on 2x2
I competed in skewb after learning it the day before
everyone sucks at OH
I can solve blue cross 
I beat chris in 2x2 lol
shon do good
chris can't recognize an unsolved cube
crowds randomly clap
5x5 was missed (by me)


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 5, 2014)

DYK...

...Texas still needs to step up it's game? 
Every time people from out of state (or especially out of the country XP) comes to a Texas competition, they place really well (or win). What are we, a greeting center or a state full of skilled cubers!? Come on!

Ahem, good job everyone. :tu :3


----------



## yoshinator (Jan 8, 2014)

I'm sorry, but how the heck have the results not been posted yet, it's been 5 days since the comp.


----------



## Kit Clement (Jan 8, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> I'm sorry, but how the heck have the results not been posted yet, it's been 5 days since the comp.



Possible reasons:

- Shelley had to (presumably) fly out to Houston to delegate this one. Depending on connecting flights, she might have lost significant time getting home due to weather delays.
- Checking scorecards takes time. Better to send good results later rather than bad results early. (I learned this one already.)
- There might be an incident, a workbook error or a data entry error that is being worked out with the results team. 

While we all would like to see results posted as quickly as possible, delegates are volunteers and have their own lives to deal with too. If there's a significant delay, there's likely a good reason for that.


----------



## yoshinator (Jan 9, 2014)

Kit Clement said:


> Possible reasons:
> 
> - Shelley had to (presumably) fly out to Houston to delegate this one. Depending on connecting flights, she might have lost significant time getting home due to weather delays.
> - Checking scorecards takes time. Better to send good results later rather than bad results early. (I learned this one already.)
> ...



Sorry, you're right. I was just shocked that it took so long by comparison to many comps where the results are posted the day of or after.


----------



## Mikel (Jan 9, 2014)

DYK... (Some lessons in southern slang I learned)

If y'all is the southern slang for "you all" then is "we all" pronounced "w'all"?

If a feeder is slang for an on-ramp (like on a highway), then what is an exit-ramp? A pooper?


"W'all better get on this pooper so w'all can get to Wal-Mart."


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 9, 2014)

Mikel said:


> DYK... (Some lessons in southern slang I learned)
> 
> If y'all is the southern slang for "you all" then is "we all" pronounced "w'all"?
> 
> ...



<3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Jan 9, 2014)

Mikel said:


> DYK... (Some lessons in southern slang I learned)
> 
> If y'all is the southern slang for "you all" then is "we all" pronounced "w'all"?
> 
> ...



So much amazing in this post! <3


----------



## kcl (Jan 9, 2014)

Mikel said:


> DYK... (Some lessons in southern slang I learned)
> 
> If y'all is the southern slang for "you all" then is "we all" pronounced "w'all"?
> 
> ...



Just lol'd


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Feb 10, 2014)

I think it is time I post my DYKs and such.. 

DYK :

Ryan Pyrzybocki held the shortest NAR in 2014? (Less than a minute. Chris had more time because of the whole celebration thing)
Chris wanted money?
Chris twisted corners?
Jacob signed my 4x4? 
Chris signed my 2x2? 
I beat Chris in 2x2? 
Jacob was filming a Mtn Dew commercial?
I hate tips on pyraminx?
Chris is still a nub?
I was asked about doing a foot cube OH solve?
I actually surpassed my goals in OH, but not in 3x3?
I judged an NAR?
Jacob fails at 4x4?
I messed with a Petaminx Sticker Mod?
William didn't show up again?
Brandon learned southern slang?
Chris' hair rarley dried up during the competition?
Anthony had a huge fanbase? 
I hate tips on pyraminx?
No 5x5?
I got excited when I got a sub 20 pyraminx single?
I could have got a 20 3x3 single, but messed up on a T perm ? (thought it was a u perm)
I failed?
I failed?
I FAILED????
Year of the walker? 
Year of the rybaby?
Year of the nub?


Video -


----------

